# What is your dream come true timeshare?



## Panina (Jun 23, 2018)

What place and week would be your dream come true timeshare if price and availability wasn’t an issue ?

For me it would be a week 5 or 6, 2nd floor unit in one of the beachfront buildings at Sanibel Beach Club II.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 23, 2018)

Cool topic. I would love to own at Manhattan Club in NYC. As for the litigation or whatever's going on there...I wouldn't want to be in a position of stress about that. So not knowing specifics I still say if money were no object I would love to own a week or two annually at the Manhattan Club!


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 23, 2018)

I used to own mine.  It was a Monarch Crown Suite Week on HHI.  It was like living in a million dollar plus condo...

George


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 23, 2018)

One I could enjoy as long as I wanted, then sell quickly for more than I paid.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 23, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> One I could enjoy as long as I wanted, then sell quickly for more than I paid.



My Crown Suite worked out that way.  bought it for $25k; used it 6 or 7 times; and sold it for $42k...Oh for the good old days!!

George


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 23, 2018)

That's a hard one for me to answer as we like to go to different places, and haven't found one place we love to go to repeatedly each year.  What would be really nice is a place near the Mauna Lani resort area or Mauna Kea Hotel but no TS there.  The next best is the Hilton Waikoloa converting to timeshares now.  In reality what I have now is not a bad 2nd best  to Hilton Waikoloa: the Bay Club, Kingsland area up the street from the Hilton.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 23, 2018)

My criteria include drivable distance with a great view and in a nice season/temperature.  Unfortunately there is not a timeshare that meets that crtieria where we live.  Our favorite resorts are Westin Lagunamar in Cancun - best unit is Oceanside (translated to mean Ocean Front) and high floor, and Marriott's Ko Olina, 2BR unit at Na'ia building on a high floor with views of the ocean, lagoon and pool.  Our issue is that they both require flights.


----------



## am1 (Jun 23, 2018)

bogey21 said:


> My Crown Suite worked out that way.  bought it for $25k; used it 6 or 7 times; and sold it for $42k...Oh for the good old days!!
> 
> George



So 52 weeks of that and it was a 2 million dollar condo.  Depending on seasonal differences.


----------



## rboesl (Jun 23, 2018)

Currently own ours. We have a studio week 5 in Aruba. Since we live in the cold here in Western New York we love getting to where it's warm for a week. We've been back 5 times since buying it 6 years ago. What helps make it special is AI is optional. We can purchase AI for 3-days and eat off property the other days so we can explore local cuisine.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 23, 2018)

Panina said:


> What place and week would be your dream come true timeshare if price and availability wasn’t an issue ?



1st choice - two weeks EOY in the center of Paris (at a Marriott quality level type timeshare)

2nd choice - two weeks EOY oceanfront high floor at either Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Hyatt Residence Club Maui, Marriott's Maui Ocean Club Lahaina and Napili Towers or HGVC Grand Waikikian penthouse


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 23, 2018)

My favorite location (one that I do own) is tradewinds.  I know it is not cheap, but it my favorite vacation.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 23, 2018)

WKORV-OF.

Fifth *or* sixth floor (I'm not picky).


----------



## Bucky (Jun 24, 2018)

Wouldn’t be a timeshare at all but I would love a home on the lake and be able to drive my golf cart across the street to the course!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 24, 2018)

I have been thinking about your question and didn't realize it would be so tough to answer. I would have to say in my case it doesn't exist because I would like it to be on northern Lake Champlain in Vermont and I would love to own a 1/2 year there late Spring, Summer and Fall. We could drive there also.

Since there is no such thing, we do Home Away rentals there.

That said, next choice for one that does exist would be Riverwalk on Loon, in Lincoln, NH- would love to own the whole year there or at least late spring, summer and fall and week 51 and 52. Since we plan to retire in NH and it is not far from where our son lives, it would be almost perfect for us.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 24, 2018)

Mine doesn’t exist as far as I know.  But if it did exist, I’d sell all my other timeshares and buy my ideal.  I’d pay a lot for it.  

My Ideal Timeshare
1.  Pet friendly.  Bonus for a pet friendly patio restaurant/bar.  The ability to order dog walking services just like you order room service would be a plus. <I know the idea of a pet friendly timeshare gets huge hate on TUG.  But we have two small well behaved dogs.  We- GASP!- actually enjoy spending time with them without being nutso.>
2.  Driveable location from LA.
3.  Upscale in a Hyatt like way- ie kind of swank
4.  In a beautiful physical locale with good road and mountain bike riding.  Sedona or Tahoe.
5.  Decent town with good restaurants, some stuff to do.  Ideally wine tasting nearby.

Heck, I’d even buy into a points system if the TS met those criteria!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 24, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Mine doesn’t exist as far as I know.  But if it did exist, I’d sell all my other timeshares and buy my ideal.  I’d pay a lot for it.
> 
> My Ideal Timeshare
> 1.  Pet friendly.  Bonus for a pet friendly patio restaurant/bar.  The ability to order dog walking services just like you order room service would be a plus. <I know the idea of a pet friendly timeshare gets huge hate on TUG.  But we have two small well behaved dogs.  We- GASP!- actually enjoy spending time with them without being nutso.>
> ...


Sounds a whole lot like our downtown condo on the Greenbelt walking/biking trail system in Boise. Except for the quick easy drive from LA. Plan on a long day's drive. But every place here is pet friendly. The mountain biking is outstanding, and no pesky desk clerks to chirp 'Good Morning' before you've had coffee. C'mon up and give it a try.

Jim


----------



## amycurl (Jun 24, 2018)

I’d love to own a two-bedroom timeshare, EOY, on the grand canal in Venice, with the ability to bank the week, so we could spend two weeks every four or five years there.

As a surprisingly high percentage of the buildings in Venice are abandoned, we thought that a timeshare there would be a pretty cool possibility.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 24, 2018)

amycurl said:


> a surprisingly high percentage of the buildings in Venice are abandoned, we thought that a timeshare there would be a pretty cool possibility.


As the waters rise, more buildings in Venice will be abandoned. Pack your rubber boots. 'Alta Aqua' (high water) now occurs annually in stead of occasionally, and that is unlikely to change.


----------



## Elan (Jun 24, 2018)

A 5br single unit complex in Glacier National Park.  Gilded everything.  Wait staff of Swedish women.  Driving range, with Trackman, for a backyard.  Tennis courts, hot tub and heli-pad on the roof.  Brew pub within walking distance.

Ok, skip the gilding.  Excessive, and not really my style.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Jun 24, 2018)

So surprised but loving it.  My question was for existing timeshares but enjoying hearing what we all really wish existed too.

Mine would be a timeshare in southwest florida that is waterfront, that has all the amenities of a spa, gym with trainers and restaurant that serve 3 meals of healthy gluten  foods. “Healthy lifestyle in paradise”


----------



## silentg (Jun 24, 2018)

We own some pretty nice timeshares. Our favorite is Fitzpatrick’s Castle Holiday Home’s. If we could buy a whole month there would be great. Our other timeshare are ok and trade well. We have taken many vacations in them and thru trades with them. 
I may sound corny,  but I like our house and plan to spend the summer here. This is my ideal place. But I want to explore more places in the future.
Silentg


----------



## Panina (Jun 24, 2018)

silentg said:


> We own some pretty nice timeshares. Our favorite is Fitzpatrick’s Castle Holiday Home’s. If we could buy a whole month there would be great. Our other timeshare are ok and trade well. We have taken many vacations in them and thru trades with them.
> I may sound corny,  but I like our house and plan to spend the summer here. This is my ideal place. But I want to explore more places in the future.
> Silentg


Not corny, the more I travel, the more I love it when I am home extended periods.  

I love traveling but have found a new appreciation for my home because of it.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 24, 2018)

Every time I visit a timeshare that is nicer than the one before, I wonder what the ultimate might be. I'm still learning.  So I can't really answer the question truthfully, because I'm not sure what it might be.

If I'm dreaming, it would have to be a cross between something in SW Utah's red rock country, hospitality of the Riviera Maya, excitement of New York City, and relaxation of a beach in Hawaii, with all my family and friends within close driving distance, so they could join us now and then.  Oh yeah, and I'd have to be thirty years younger, so I could enjoy it all.  Let me know when that shows up on eBay, ok?  

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 24, 2018)

I would love to own Hyatt Ka'anapali but wouldn't be able to afford to buy it.  I would want two weeks.  

I guess I will stick with my 2nd dream of a timeshare, my own Hono Koa oceanfront units.  LOVE the view during whale season.  Not fancy, but great bed, great shower, ocean to put me to sleep, great kitchen and great lanai.  And a second bedroom and bathroom for guests.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 24, 2018)

Panina said:


> Not corny, the more I travel, the more I love it when I am home extended periods.
> 
> I love traveling but have found a new appreciation for my home because of it.



No matter where we go no place is as comfortable as our house. That said, it is very isolating and lonely.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 24, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Mine doesn’t exist as far as I know.  But if it did exist, I’d sell all my other timeshares and buy my ideal.  I’d pay a lot for it.
> 
> My Ideal Timeshare
> 1.  Pet friendly.  Bonus for a pet friendly patio restaurant/bar.  The ability to order dog walking services just like you order room service would be a plus. <I know the idea of a pet friendly timeshare gets huge hate on TUG.  But we have two small well behaved dogs.  We- GASP!- actually enjoy spending time with them without being nutso.>
> ...



Sounds like Four Seasons Aviara in Carlsbad? IDK about dog walking tho


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 24, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Sounds like Four Seasons Aviara in Carlsbad? IDK about dog walking tho


We went there once and we were very unimpressed.  Obviously taste is personal but we feel that it failed number "5" badly.  Good onsite restaurant and no good restaurants within 30-minute drive.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 24, 2018)

IMO...never stayed at Aviara but doesn't downtown Carlsbad, Oceanside, and La Jolla have some nice restaurants?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 24, 2018)

Wyndham Flagstaff. It would have to be a mid-late July week and a LOFT unit.  We used to pick up part of a week around the 4th of July but I would prefer a little later (when the temperature here is more than 110) It's a couple hours away. The Clubhouse is an easy walk and the grandkids love it. I think there's about a dozen loft units total.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 24, 2018)

I had mine for several years.  The Allen House in Kensington, London, one week, every Oct. When the RTU ran out 3(?) years ago, there was much weeping, wailing and gnashing of teeth. 

I still have 6 weeks in Steamboat Springs during ski season.  I’ll keep that until I’m old and feeble.

Cheers


----------



## Krteczech (Jun 24, 2018)

My dream TS would be two-three weeks in different country capital (or major city of choice) annually or every six months.  Europe, Asia, South America.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 24, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> IMO...never stayed at Aviara but doesn't downtown Carlsbad, Oceanside, and La Jolla have some nice restaurants?


La Jolla is 25 miles away, 45 min without traffic.  We ventured using restaurants near us and tripadvisor results and brought us down restaurants by a beach area, best described as an old hippie town.  Going north to Oceanside would probably have yielded better results.


----------



## jlp879 (Jun 24, 2018)

I haven't yet stayed there, but mine would be Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach Club.  I love the location, and the rooms look divine.  

I have yet to request it for a Maui trade, but I see it often in Interval as an expensive exchange.


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 24, 2018)

rboesl said:


> Currently own ours. We have a studio week 5 in Aruba. Since we live in the cold here in Western New York we love getting to where it's warm for a week. We've been back 5 times since buying it 6 years ago. What helps make it special is AI is optional. We can purchase AI for 3-days and eat off property the other days so we can explore local cuisine.


We too are from Western New York, although we moved to Sarasota 3 years ago.  Like you we own timeshares in Aruba-3 weeks at the Marriott Ocean Club.  This Christmas and New Years will be year 31 for us.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 24, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Sounds like Four Seasons Aviara in Carlsbad? IDK about dog walking tho



Meh on the mountain biking.  Road biking would be too similar to home.  Which is not bad, just not much of a change of pace.


----------



## Marathoner (Jun 24, 2018)

How about a timeshare which does not exist but you wish it did: a week in Central London for under $1500 per week in MF!


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 25, 2018)

Marathoner said:


> How about a timeshare which does not exist but you wish it did: a week in Central London for under $1500 per week in MF!



Free on eBay?


----------



## Glynda (Jun 25, 2018)

Carol C said:


> Cool topic. I would love to own at Manhattan Club in NYC. As for the litigation or whatever's going on there...I wouldn't want to be in a position of stress about that. So not knowing specifics I still say if money were no object I would love to own a week or two annually at the Manhattan Club!



https://ir.bluegreenvacations.com/c...-finalizes-exclusive-agreement-to-acquire-the


----------



## Glynda (Jun 25, 2018)

Two weeks in late August or early September in a two-bedroom at Samoset or Harbor Ridge in Maine.


----------



## Magic1962 (Jun 25, 2018)

I would love to own a couple of weeks in the summer on Hilton Head Island S.C. we love Island Links because it has a 3 bedroom that fits our family but I would love something closer to the Ocean.... it works out great trading with our timeshare into HH because it costs so much more to own there...


----------



## DRIless (Jun 25, 2018)

Carol C said:


> Cool topic. I would love to own at Manhattan Club in NYC. As for the litigation or whatever's going on there...I wouldn't want to be in a position of stress about that. So not knowing specifics I still say if money were no object I would love to own a week or two annually at the Manhattan Club!


It's easy to 'own' without the hassle of the litigation by booking it through Bluegreen or Royal Holiday Club ownership/memberships.  I have booked two weeks this summer and Thanksgiving and New Years Eve this year.

I got a relative out of theirs about 10 years ago, a charter member (his name is on the wall up by the lounge) he could book three weekends a year.  His MFs had gone from $400 to $2000 (now $2400) for the 1BR and it was hard to get reservations.  He paid $20K for it new, it was my intro to NYC when he let me use it years ago, sold for $12K through Seth Nock before the bottom dropped.  You can get them for nothing now and Seth won't touch them with the litigation.  My MF on the points needed for a RHC/MHC reservation 1BR are about $950.


----------



## DRIless (Jun 25, 2018)

[Advertising deleted]


----------



## DRIless (Jun 25, 2018)

[Advertising deleted]


----------



## DRIless (Jun 25, 2018)

Panina said:


> What place and week would be your dream come true timeshare if price and availability wasn’t an issue ?
> 
> For me it would be a week 5 or 6, 2nd floor unit in one of the beachfront buildings at Sanibel Beach Club II.


Ocho Casacdas  www.ochocascadas.com
Wanted to buy it, the whole place, it was only $12M during the crash when it's 30yr RTU was up.











Going in August, maybe the worst month in PV with heat/humidity (it's the only time I could get it,) but the best resort and now the bedrooms are enclosed and air conditioned.  Personal chef in your unit for dinner costs $30 plus tip and cost of food.  Massages and nails in your unit are cheap with a great view the whole time.  I have an extra bedroom each week or may let the last whole week go, 16-23August; 23-30August; 30August-6September.  Hurry before I get my plane tickets!


----------



## DRIless (Jun 25, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Every time I visit a timeshare that is nicer than the one before, I wonder what the ultimate might be. I'm still learning.  So I can't really answer the question truthfully, because I'm not sure what it might be.
> 
> If I'm dreaming, it would have to be a cross between something in SW Utah's red rock country, hospitality of the Riviera Maya, excitement of New York City, and relaxation of a beach in Hawaii, with all my family and friends within close driving distance, so they could join us now and then.  Oh yeah, and I'd have to be thirty years younger, so I could enjoy it all.  Let me know when that shows up on eBay, ok?
> 
> Dave


Royal Holiday Club can get you most of that.  There are 40K point packages to be had for $1, don't buy less than 40Kpoints, it's what you need and the more points you have the less MF/point.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 25, 2018)

Marathoner said:


> How about a timeshare which does not exist but you wish it did: a week in Central London for under $1500 per week in MF!



That was The Allen House I owned

Cheers


----------



## DRIless (Jun 25, 2018)

x3 skier said:


> That was The Allen House I owned  Cheers


I stayed there on two occasions via SFX, it was great except when you couldn't arrive during their limited check-in hours, they made you hire their car service who they then gave the keys to, if my memory serves me.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 25, 2018)

Panina said:


> What place and week would be your dream come true timeshare if price and availability wasn’t an issue ?
> 
> For me it would be a week 5 or 6, 2nd floor unit in one of the beachfront buildings at Sanibel Beach Club II.


My dream-come-true-timeshare was the Warner Springs Ranch, in the back-country, mountain region of San Diego county.  Copy/paste from a brief comment posted in Aug 13 on TUG:


rhonda said:


> I loved (past tense) Warner Springs Ranch.  This was a single-destination ownership w/in driving distance of home with day use.  We'd book up to 5 units at a time for family gatherings and _everyone_ had something they enjoyed doing: tennis, hot springs pool, cool pools, full service spa, hair saloon, library, pool table, table tennis, restaurants, golf, hiking and horseback riding in 2500 acres of private land, etc.  It was my Camelot.  If I could find a replacement -- I'd buy in all over again!



My longer write-up, posted July 2016 on TUG: <HERE>


----------



## Beachclubmum (Jun 25, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> La Jolla is 25 miles away, 45 min without traffic.  We ventured using restaurants near us and tripadvisor results and brought us down restaurants by a beach area, best described as an old hippie town.  Going north to Oceanside would probably have yielded better results.



Del Mar has several good options and not far from Carlsbad.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 25, 2018)

Glynda said:


> Two weeks in late August or early September in a two-bedroom at Samoset or Harbor Ridge in Maine.



Have you called Harbor Ridge and see if any of the weeks they list on behalf of owners are available for those dates? I betcha there are some out there....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jme (Jun 25, 2018)

Magic1962 said:


> I would love to own a couple of weeks in the summer on Hilton Head Island S.C. we love Island Links because it has a 3 bedroom that fits our family but I would love something closer to the Ocean.... it works out great trading with our timeshare into HH because it costs so much more to own there...



Sent you a private message......

but FYI, similar to Island Links in its large villa layout, there's also a hidden gem called Royal Dunes Resort, adjacent to Marriott's Barony (just on the inland side), and they have all 3BR units, AND it's only a very short walk to the beach.  I sent a Googlemap aerial view so you can see that. Very very nice units, and quite affordable, and maintenance fees are not expensive last time I checked.

Royal Dunes' villas are "almost" as close to the beach as Barony's Garden Villas, 
as you can see on the map I sent you. Both might take 5-7 minutes at most to walk to the beach. Kids could be there in 3-4..... LOL


----------



## Glynda (Jun 25, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Have you called Harbor Ridge and see if any of the weeks they list on behalf of owners are available for those dates? I betcha there are some out there...Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



No, I haven't. Honestly, not sure I want to own another timeshare at this stage of life. We're more interested in renting in Europe for several months at a time. Just still tied down with mother and pups. But we dream and these would be my dream timeshares in the US. Grew up with a summer home in Maine near Mt Desert Island and have such fond memories.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 25, 2018)

WISCONSIN

We have been looking at our Wisconsin
photos and have decided our dream
vacation would be spending a few months 
back in The Wisconsin Dells,  where this time
we would rent a private home on the lake or 
stay in a private luxury lakefront condo. 

Nightly visits to (Ho Chunk) the local casino 
Scenic Boat Rides, Fishing, Golf & Putt Putt, 
Friday night Fish Fries at the local pubs and
Redneck Cooking @ RiverWalk Landing


----------



## DRIless (Jun 26, 2018)

Marathoner said:


> How about a timeshare which does not exist but you wish it did: a week in Central London for under $1500 per week in MF!


Royal Holiday Club has  Citadines Trafalgar Square London, the MF for booking that one with RHC points is $1056 for a 1BR4.


----------



## DRIless (Jun 26, 2018)

jme said:


> Sent you a private message......
> 
> but FYI, similar to Island Links in its large villa layout, there's also a hidden gem called Royal Dunes Resort, adjacent to Marriott's Barony (just on the inland side), and they have all 3BR units, AND it's only a very short walk to the beach.  I sent a Googlemap aerial view so you can see that. Very very nice units, and quite affordable, and maintenance fees are not expensive last time I checked.
> 
> ...


I have a Royal Dunes Resort High Season Float (Summer) 3BR8 and it has MFs of about $870.


----------



## jme (Jun 26, 2018)

DRIless said:


> I have a Royal Dunes Resort High Season Float (Summer) 3BR8 and it has MFs of about $870.



Good for you!   It's a well-kept secret, and you are a wise shopper. That's an insanely low MF for a 3BR at HH!!!!!!

The only thing you could improve imho would be to buy a cheap Barony resale and then utilize the DAY PASS there at ANY time you're on the island.  Down side would be MF, but you'd gain a lot in amenities and perks, and probably get some great trades out of it too.

aerial map showing Barony's and Royal Dunes' close proximity:
https://goo.gl/maps/i799YFTRMgF2


----------



## 2saltydawgs (Jun 27, 2018)

a full month of January in BVI, pretty much anywhere in BVI. Virgin Gorda, Cane Garden Bay.
Before the hurricanes of 2017


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 27, 2018)

I already own it: Hyatt Highlands Inn in Carmel, California. It's close enough to drive to, has amazing views of the rugged Pacific Coast, is practically across the highway from Point Lobos with fantastic hiking, wildlife viewing, and amazing scenery, and close enough to be able to enjoy the great restaurants and shops in the village of Carmel. It's surrounded by some of the best golf courses in the country, including the venerable and unmatched Pebble Beach (greens fees are a very modest $500 per round...gulp!). And it's just a wonderful place to relax and breathe in the ocean air.


----------



## Magic1962 (Jul 4, 2018)

jme said:


> Sent you a private message......
> 
> but FYI, similar to Island Links in its large villa layout, there's also a hidden gem called Royal Dunes Resort, adjacent to Marriott's Barony (just on the inland side), and they have all 3BR units, AND it's only a very short walk to the beach.  I sent a Googlemap aerial view so you can see that. Very very nice units, and quite affordable, and maintenance fees are not expensive last time I checked.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I am content with what I have for now..... retirement is about 8 years away and then I might look at another ts.... dave


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 4, 2018)

It doesn't exist yet. 

My ideal would be fractional where I get 1/4 of the place, not just 1/52. I would want all Summer long in SoCal. The resort would be high end with a fantastic set of pools - large lap poop, shallow kids pool, etc.  It would be walking distance to the beach and to a downtown area. And it would be pet-friendly and allow me to bring my animals.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 5, 2018)

VegasBella said:


> It doesn't exist yet.
> 
> My ideal would be fractional where I get 1/4 of the place, not just 1/52. I would want all Summer long in SoCal. The resort would be high end with a fantastic set of pools - large lap poop, shallow kids pool, etc.  It would be walking distance to the beach and to a downtown area. And it would be pet-friendly and allow me to bring my animals.


You might consider owning a condo near UCSD?  You use it during the summer months and then rent it out for the school year.  It is a very popular strategy in these parts!


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 5, 2018)

rhonda said:


> You might consider owning a condo near UCSD?  You use it during the summer months and then rent it out for the school year.  It is a very popular strategy in these parts!



Yes, that's definitely a thought but right now doesn't appear to be a good time to buy.

And part of the 'dream' part is that it's cheap or free


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 5, 2018)

Glynda said:


> Two weeks in late August or early September in a two-bedroom at Samoset or Harbor Ridge in Maine.


Make that Late July/Early August (so I would still be out of school) and I'm in!    Haven't been to Harbor Ridge, but we loved the Samoset even in Mud Season.  Would be amazing in the summer time!

My ideal would have a lake for fishing.  We love Timber Creek Resort (it's now HICV-owned) in Missouri, largely due to the 40-acre lake that's on site.  The kids (and husband) fish at least twice every day.  And we loved Worldmark Lake of the Ozarks because it was right on the lake...again...loads of fishing!  We've looked for something similar here in New England...just haven't found it yet.  I'll have to keep "sampling" timeshares until I find it!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 5, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would love to own Hyatt Ka'anapali but wouldn't be able to afford to buy it.  I would want two weeks.
> 
> I guess I will stick with my 2nd dream of a timeshare, my own Hono Koa oceanfront units.  LOVE the view during whale season.  Not fancy, but great bed, great shower, ocean to put me to sleep, great kitchen and great lanai.  And a second bedroom and bathroom for guests.


I'm with you, 2 weeks at Hyatt Kaanapali will do it, well maybe 3!


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 6, 2018)

Mine would be the one in  fantasy land where the concierge did not mention going to an update and just assisted with great local knowledge.


----------



## Hankmoon (Jul 7, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Mine doesn’t exist as far as I know.  But if it did exist, I’d sell all my other timeshares and buy my ideal.  I’d pay a lot for it.
> 
> My Ideal Timeshare
> 1.  Pet friendly.  Bonus for a pet friendly patio restaurant/bar.  The ability to order dog walking services just like you order room service would be a plus. <I know the idea of a pet friendly timeshare gets huge hate on TUG.  But we have two small well behaved dogs.  We- GASP!- actually enjoy spending time with them without being nutso.>
> ...



Four Season Aviara (in Carlsbad) fits your criteria pretty well. It is pet friendly and higher quality than Hyatt. The 2 bedrooms are 1600 sf.


----------



## MikePBillington (Jul 7, 2018)

I think it gets down to location and amenities. The Hyatt Sunset Harbor is about a good a location as you can get. It is next to the water and very close to Mallory Square and Duvall Street.
We also own the Penthouse at the Ridge Tahoe in South Lake Tahoe. It is a 2000 square feet, Two story condo with all the amenities.
The Hyatt Sunset Harbor has location and the Ridge Tahoe has amenities but they are a world apart


----------



## lockewong (Jul 7, 2018)

DRIless said:


> Royal Holiday Club has  Citadines Trafalgar Square London, the MF for booking that one with RHC points is $1056 for a 1BR4.


I just wanted to point out that Royal Holiday Club has had terrible reviews on Trip Advisor and on Redweek.  Recently, the Better Business Bureau of the South East has been receiving complaints.  I am not sure if the Class Action suit is from the past (2013) or a recent one is beginning to form. Be careful about doing your due diligence.


----------



## texascowboy (Jul 7, 2018)

Panina said:


> What place and week would be your dream come true timeshare if price and availability wasn’t an issue ?
> 
> For me it would be a week 5 or 6, 2nd floor unit in one of the beachfront buildings at Sanibel Beach Club II.



It would be two weeks at Hyatt Kaanapali Residence Club and a fractional ownership at Hyatt Siesta Key. Could never afford purchase price or maintenance fees but that would be my choice. Siesta Key would be #1. Hyatt Aspen would be nice as well. Guess we just have to be happy with what we do own. At least they are affordable. 3 Hyatt weeks, 2weeks Hilton on Big Island., a Marriott enrolled week with additional destination points. These allow us to travel about anywhere we want as long as our schedule is flexible.


----------



## texascowboy (Jul 7, 2018)

jlp879 said:


> I haven't yet stayed there, but mine would be Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach Club.  I love the location, and the rooms look divine.
> 
> I have yet to request it for a Maui trade, but I see it often in Interval as an expensive exchange.



It is wonderful especially if you can get on one of the top 3 floors. Spent 2 weeks there in February watching the whales from the large balcony.


----------



## DRIless (Jul 7, 2018)

lockewong said:


> I just wanted to point out that Royal Holiday Club has had terrible reviews on Trip Advisor and on Redweek.  Recently, the Better Business Bureau of the South East has been receiving complaints.  I am not sure if the Class Action suit is from the past (2013) or a recent one is beginning to form. Be careful about doing your due diligence.


I love Royal Holiday Club.  I don't think most timeshare sales organizations, and any TS sales organizations in Mexico, rate highly.  It's a great value buying resale and knowing how to use it!


----------



## qwerty (Jul 7, 2018)

Panina said:


> What place and week would be your dream come true timeshare if price and availability wasn’t an issue ?
> 
> For me it would be a week 5 or 6, 2nd floor unit in one of the beachfront buildings at Sanibel Beach Club II.


My first choice would be Boardwalk or the Beach Club at Disney world. Of course, the cost for me is prohibitive but the caveat for the question was "if price and availability wasn’t an issue". From my calculation, over thirty-five thousand buyin plus close to two grand for dues for enough points for a one bedroom, one week stay.


----------



## mas (Jul 7, 2018)

This is not an easy question, but I wouldn't mind a 4 seasons in Aviara southern Cal or Vegas.  Beautiful condos.  I also wouldn't mind the Marriott in the Big Island, more for the DPoints on an annual basis.  We've made more than a dozen trip to Hawaii so my choice, as I say is more points oriented than destination based. However we do own at the Kona Coast so two weeks there wouldn't be the worst for an annual vacation


----------



## deslagle (Jul 7, 2018)

My ideal dream vacation spot would be at Grace Bay for two weeks (Providenciales Turks/Caicos). 
Of course I would love to have over a 9.0 Tug rated Marriott, Hilton or Sheraton with All inclusive.
I know it does not exist.   Just dreaming.
The closest I can come to that is Windjammer Landing (St Lucia) and Hacienda Tres Rios (Riveria Maya).  But neither has such a beautiful bay as Grace Bay.


----------



## jberndt10 (Jul 8, 2018)

One without timeshare salesman


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Jul 9, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> IMO...never stayed at Aviara but doesn't downtown Carlsbad, Oceanside, and La Jolla have some nice restaurants?


Yes they most certainly do. I used to live three minutes down the street from Aviara and there are plenty of great restaurants in that area. SMH


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 10, 2018)

My dream vacation is going to Hawaii for two (2) consecutive weeks.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 10, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> My dream vacation is going to Hawaii for two (2) consecutive weeks.


Sounds quite do-able.  So ... how can we help you get that dream booked?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 10, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> My dream vacation is going to Hawaii for two (2) consecutive weeks.



Years ago I did this. I traded (through RCI) my prime red week for one week on Kauai and then my white floater week for another week on the Big Island and rented a few days in between at the first resort as a bridge to the check in date for the second resort. 19 days! Was great!


----------



## sgiersch (Jul 10, 2018)

Easy. One with maintenance fees that are in line with 1/52 of what one would pay to maintain a condo. IE maybe $300 for a 2 BR.


----------



## alexadeparis (Jul 10, 2018)

I finally bought mine: Westin St John Pool villa for my birthday week. Of course, I can't use it until next year, but I am very excited nonetheless. Another one I would like is Hyatt Sunset Harbor for my husband's birthday week. 

As for the ideal, doesn't yet exist timeshare, I would say it would have to have: a swimmable beach teeming with sealife to view while snorkeling in calm waters with a sandy bottom, breathtaking lush natural beauty/foliage on the island, 5 star restaurants within walking distance, 5 star service while at the resort, upscale pools and rooms in the resort, but of course low maintenance fees and within a 4 hour flight from my house.


----------

